
BYD Blade Battery - baybal2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIt5z4wT9RE
======
explorigin
Total hype.

The nail penetration test shown at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIt5z4wT9RE&t=2352s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIt5z4wT9RE&t=2352s)
remains unconvincing. One YT commenter points out the different shapes and
different voltages of the test batteries.

